# Can anyone recommend me a livery yard in High Wycombe, Bucks??



## olop (17 July 2010)

Me and my hubby are relocating to Wycombe as we have both secured jobs there so ideally want the coblet to be housed nearby as well!

Does anyone know of any decent yards in the area that don't cost silly money??!! 
We have looked at a few but they all want quite a bit for assisted livery 
I ideally want DIY with some assistance bringing in and turning out, off road hacking, a school, show-jumps and decent-ish turnout.
Any recommendations greatly appreciated!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (18 July 2010)

www.shanaridingschool.co.uk 
I haven't actually ever been there, but I know people who take their horses over there to attend clinics, and I've never heard any negatives.  Their livery rates are average for this area.


----------



## itsmyparty (19 July 2010)

Two others are Widmer Equestrian Centre in Lacey Green and Shardeloes near Amersham. Both have websites if you google


----------



## Leaf (19 July 2010)

spurlands End Farm, Upper Warren Farm, I haven't been to them but they are smaller and more low key than Widmer etc.


----------



## anj789 (21 July 2010)

Radnage? www.radnagelivery.co.uk


----------



## Faro (21 July 2010)

Do you know where Penn Feeds is in Hammersley Lane?  They've got a pretty good noticeboard which is worth taking a look at.  There are a number of places along Hammersley Lane itself, all fairly small, but may be what you need?

Also out Beaconsfield/Seer Green Way/Jordans is Waylands Equestrian, Austens Farm, Manor Farm, Oldefields.

Then there's Finings Farm, Lane End; Pyatts Farm and Fryers Farm also at Lane End.  Kensham Farm at Cadmore End possibly does liveries too.

I know where they all are, but have never liveried at any of these so don't know much at all about them.


----------



## olop (21 July 2010)

Am off to see Shana tomorrow evening thanks for that one.
Will look up Shardeloe's & Widmer, I think Widmer is quite far out though isnt it??
Radnage is a bit out of my budget  nice looking place though!
I used to be on a yard in Seer green & not heard good things about those ones so will give those a miss 
I do know where Penn Feeds is so will have to make a trip up there one time on my lunch.
Pyatts have no DIY spaces left, havent got the details for the others.
I did contact Kenshaw but they confused me with there price structure so I gave it a miss-you have to pay to use the school & the off road hacking onsite.
Thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## olop (26 July 2010)

Just bumping this up in case others havent read it 
We went to view a few of the yards mentioned & without saying too much they wasnt really suitable


----------



## claireandnadia (26 July 2010)

What about Jennings Farm and Hall Acres?


----------



## spider (26 July 2010)

Another vote for Radnage Livery. Don't do DIY but the part livery is as reasonable as you will get in this area. You may be best to start somewhere like that while you get your bearings as a lot of the DIY tends to be small private yards that you hear of through word of mouth.


----------



## spider (26 July 2010)

Widmer is only 2 miles from Shana if you are going up there.


----------



## reindeerlover (26 July 2010)

Have you tried Bury Farm? Bit further away but nice facilities? I like Pyatts too but if no spaces


----------



## olop (27 July 2010)

Hall Acres has no school & Jennings has no hacking.
I will contact Widmer as it does look a nice yard, thank you!
Shame about Pyatts-I have been up to compete once & its a gorgeous yard


----------



## spider (27 July 2010)

Pyatts always has a waiting list. Shame Radnage is too expensive for you as I think it has everything you are looking for.


----------



## spider (27 July 2010)

There is one called Affricks at little Kingshill 07973 743430 and also one advertising in Penn 07748 964796.

I also know a small private yard but it is a dressage yard and I think you wanted jumps.


----------



## olop (28 July 2010)

Thanks Spider for you all your info-going to give the Penn yard a call, also one in Speen advertising on Naphill RC website so will give them a buzz too.
I think the one in LIttle Kingshill will be too far out for us, we are still based in Slough at the moment & that would be one hell of a drive at weekends!  
Bury Farm is also a bit too far, very nice place though have been there for competition before.


----------



## Scoutie (28 July 2010)

I am based at a small private yard at Radnage.  I didn't respond before as we don't have school but as you seem to be having a problem I thought it might be worth mentioning.  We do travel regularly to use others schools, also you can hack to Radnage Livery and I know that you can arrange to use their school.  However we do have everything else you want and there is a space.  If you are interested let me know.


----------



## Faro (28 July 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but Scoutie - I might be moving my gang to Radnage very soon (due to me having to give up the lease on my present place as it's going to be redeveloped).  I'll know in the next few days .  Interesting to know that you can hire the school at Radnage - have lodged that useful bit of info!

Maybe we'll get to meet some day!


----------



## Scoutie (28 July 2010)

Faro, you never know!  If you want details let me know.  A friend at another yard in Radnage has hired it, not me, but I can find out.  To be honest I tend to jump in a lorry rather than hack and go to Kensham or to a friend's place.  I am not sure which is the lazy option though hacking or cleaning out the lorry afterwards.  On a positive there is mile after mile of fantastic hacking around Radnage and the surrounding area.


----------



## FlonyPony (28 July 2010)

Joey you should move closer to MK, we have a space, and my yard is lovely!!! Off road hacking, school, jumps, all year turn out, and turn out/bring in during the week!!!

Good luck with the move, we can meet up at Bury Farm for comps as its only 20mins down the road!!!


----------



## olop (29 July 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone-we got served our notice yesterday so it was quite manic trying to find a yard asap-but we have found one in Penn & we move on Sunday.
Thanks for all the replies though you have all been fantastic!
FP we will def meet at Bury Farm at some point, would be lovely to see you again


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (29 July 2010)

Why did u get served notice?


----------



## olop (29 July 2010)

My boy was on grass livery & she had no grass & said the horses were wrecking the fields, unless I paid £100 a month extra on hay I had to leave, which I have done.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (29 July 2010)

And they only gave you a week?
Geez - panic!

Well done on finding somewhere!


----------



## DanielleAngel (29 July 2010)

Would have said Hartwell but they're full 
Rookery? Franklins?
They're in Shabbingdon so maybe a bit far out for you, but Janet who owns Rookery is lovely and they have a school, nice hacking etc;

Shana is, umm, well I don't like it. Too dark and enclosed for me. Atleast when it was under the old manager...the riding school was atrocious.
Widmer I heard was quite good though


----------



## olop (29 July 2010)

She actually only gave me until the weekend as she said she needed to put the hay out & charge us for it at the weekend-major panic but really it just pushed me to make the right decision & move to a better place!
Cant wait to get him settled now, I hate moving!


----------



## Katd66 (15 August 2010)

Hi

Dont know whether you are still looking but my friend is just about to take over a livery yard soon near lacey green.

If anyone is interested please PM and I can pass contact details on.

15 stables
Outdoor floodlit school
Plenty of turnout
Horse walker
Help available if required.


----------



## Tazwoman (13 September 2010)

Hi 

Could you give me the details for the Lacey Green yard please. Always good to look around and that one is close to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## latill (18 September 2010)

hi i am moving from widmer don't go there the staff have all quite because of each other and the horrible owners, they secretly put up the prices which made people angry, the big indoor you have to pay £10 for an hour, the lights go off at 8pm and just not a nice expirients


----------



## Katd66 (18 September 2010)

Would be interested to know where people are stabled in High Wycombe area - i didnt know there were so many of us.  My 2 yo is on Grass livery in Speen.

The lacey green yard fell through with my friend taking over which was a shame. I'm sure someone will be taking it up though.


----------



## spider (19 September 2010)

Hi Kat
This is where I am as you probably know if you have guessed my identity. Very happy here.

http://www.radnagelivery.co.uk/

There do seem to be a lot of HHOers in the area now. I've really been puzzling as I can't think of any yards in Lacey Green apart from one named earlier in the thread. I'm trying to think where I've seen horses. Is it off the main road or on a bridleway?


----------



## Wooleysmum (19 September 2010)

Not that its near High W, but before I moved to Scotland I was at a yard in Henton near Chinnor. There are 3 yards in Henton, all good and the hacking is great, along the Ridgeway and up Wainhill. Miss it but where I am now is amazing!


----------



## Katd66 (19 September 2010)

spider said:



			Hi Kat
This is where I am as you probably know if you have guessed my identity. Very happy here.

http://www.radnagelivery.co.uk/

There do seem to be a lot of HHOers in the area now. I've really been puzzling as I can't think of any yards in Lacey Green apart from one named earlier in the thread. I'm trying to think where I've seen horses. Is it off the main road or on a bridleway?
		
Click to expand...

The yard is in Loosley Row just down from Lacey Green.

Which horse do you have?  Sorry if I am being dim!


----------



## Katd66 (19 September 2010)

Wooleysmum said:



			Not that its near High W, but before I moved to Scotland I was at a yard in Henton near Chinnor. There are 3 yards in Henton, all good and the hacking is great, along the Ridgeway and up Wainhill. Miss it but where I am now is amazing!
		
Click to expand...

I love riding along the Ridgeway - fantastic track!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 November 2010)

http://willowcourtequines.weebly.com/

 is near high wycombe


----------



## arrabella (23 December 2010)

hi i dont no if any of you are still looking for livery but palmers yard is under new management and has livery vacancies. theres a horse walker, floodlit menage, there 16 stables intotal but 5 are indoor.
the prices are reasonable aswell.

DIY is £55 aweek inc hay and eather a turn out or fetch in.

part livery is £95.50 per week inc hay, feed, bedding, turn out, fetch in, rug changes etc

full livery is £135 per week inc hay, feed, bedding, turn out, fetch in, rug changes, grooming, exercise 3/4 times. etc

its a very happy atmersphere.
palmers yard is near widmer
 if any1 wants details let me no and il send you the number.


----------



## mmel001 (4 March 2011)

Hello

Don't know if anyone still know's of any vacancies anywhere around the High Wycombe area? 

I am currently on a yard but I like to keep my ear to the ground in case there's anywhere new that's friendly and not bank breaking.

There are a few problems at my current yard, mainly due to pretty much no management so it's just nice to know what options there are in the area. There may be a few others on the yard looking to move as well.

Kind regards

Mel


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 June 2011)

http://www.willowcourtstables.com/

 has spaces


----------



## Nikademus (15 June 2011)

Try Widmer in Seer Green. I'm there and although it DIY, Part and Full livery its very low key and no bitchyness. We've got fdirect hacking into hodgemoor with miles of bridleways and I think there is a space at the moment.

website is

http://www.widmerfarmstables.co.uk/


----------



## Tnavas (15 June 2011)

jockmaster said:



			spurlands End Farm, Upper Warren Farm, I haven't been to them but they are smaller and more low key than Widmer etc.
		
Click to expand...

Who owns Upper Warren Farm now? - I used to keep my horse there in the 70's also used to work & ride at Radnage House. My niece used to ride at Shardeloes and go to Shana with her school.


----------

